# Woodcock back home again !



## waterfowl-artist (Oct 12, 2008)

I sent this little guy back home to Livonia, MI on Monday,( I am a taxidermist in PA). I finally got him done (with a few new curse words), and back home in one piece ! The owner was quite happy to get him back, so I just thought I would share a picture !


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Geeeze I hate those things so much that I refuse to do them anymore. Awesome job! 

Hope you got paid for your time to do it!

Mitch


----------



## waterfowl-artist (Oct 12, 2008)

I usually mount about 10 Woodcock a year (the other Taxidermists in my area refuse to do them). Their skin is so thin and fragile, its like wet toilet paper. I kinda like a challenge every once in a while, but I never mount more than one a week.


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

waterfowl-artist said:


> I usually mount about 10 Woodcock a year (the other Taxidermists in my area refuse to do them). Their skin is so thin and fragile, its like wet toilet paper. I kinda like a challenge every once in a while, but I never mount more than one a week.


There's a Taxidermist, I think it was Dan Owens, who made the cover of 'Break Through Magazine' because he specialized in mounting Morning Doves just to compete with. (another paper thin skin) Woodcock, Doves and Skunks are 3 specimens I know better than to take in.

It used to be (app. 20 years ago) if you were competing in the Masters Division, you had to make everything in the habitat yourself, ie the wood base, the leaves, flowers and so on. Do you know if it's still like this or has that changed?


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Its not like that any more for masters division.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

